# How do you score on the "Candidate Match Game"



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's the link:

*http://www.usatoday.com/news/politics/election2008/candidate-match-game.htm*

*http://www.speakout.com/VoteMatch/*

Everyone should go take the quizzes, and then post up how you did on it!

I'll go take it and post my score here momentarily...

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

So this poll has me most like Tom Tancredo. Never heard of him before. ... Sam Brownback was second..

I'll need to see if we can have a poll that lists on the remaining candidates.

However it is interesting in this one, that you can adjust the "weight" of your more important issues that matter to you more, so that you can pro-rate your value system to the candidates views.

Interesting site.

Ryan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In order, Romney, Huckabee, and Tancredo. I didn't see percentages anywhere, but on the bar scale none scored high.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> In order, Romney, Huckabee, and Tancredo. I didn't see percentages anywhere, but on the bar scale none scored high.


If you hover over each part of each candidates bar graph, you can then cross reference their individual position too...

Interesting to read...

I also posted a second link up on my original post. It was quick and fast to take also...

On the second link I scored highest for Ron Paul, Mike Gravel, and John McCain.

Ohh and then it ranks you at the bottom of the second site's results section:

I'm listed as a Moderate Populist.

Hmmmm I think that is a fairly accurate assessment.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The last quiz put me at Duncan Hunter 58%, John Cox 53%, and Fred Thompson at 50%.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Huckabee and Hunter


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Huckabee, Tancredo, McCain????


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Here is the one I liked the best because you can click on the issue and get some reference on it.

http://www.vajoe.com/candidate_calculator.html

It takes a little longer, but I felt it was more precise than the ones the media has on their websites.

I felt more comfortable on this one than the other 12 or 15 I did.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I've gotton three different answers from these. The first one, of all people, put hillary at the top of my list( :-? ), the second put john edwards at the top of my list, and the last one put huckabee as my candidate! Just shows how accurate these things are.

I did like the one posted by Norm, though. It covered the most areas and I thought it was just plain most accurate in the outcome; Paul.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Guillani and Romney


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Rudi Guiliani,Bill Richardson,Mitt Romney


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

huckabee, mccain, paul.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

This really disturbs me!

Mike, Rudy, Mitt in that order. UUuuhhggg!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

USA Today: Edwards, Obama, Dodd

Vote Match: Edwards, Obama, Clinton


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

USA - Duncan, Mitt, McCain

Speak- Duncan, Fred, Huck


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Obama, Clinton, Kucinich


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

USA: Edwards, Obama, McCain

Votematch: Obama, Edwards, Clinton


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just where I thought I would be......

Moderate-Populist

Did it again.....same results....Rudi,Bill,and Mitt


----------

